# Pers Floatation Devices (PFD)



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

If I understand it correctly, Type I PDFs are the best for open seas and large water (or do I have it backwards and its a Type V). 

Type III that you see the most of, are recommended for recreational, inshore usage. Does anyone know of a Type I that doesn't look like a May West, but is comfortable like many of the Type III fishing vest?

I also see a number of inflatable PDFs that are Type V rated but then state they are the same as a Type III? How can that be? It is what it is; unless it isn't.

Recommendations and feedback is needed, since I am intending to update my gear this month.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Type 1 will keep you afloat the longest. A type 1 is also made like the square kind if you like. Looks will not matter when you are foliating around waiting to be rescued.


----------



## TimW Texas (May 20, 2009)

Here is the coast guard site http://www.uscgboating.org/SAFETY/fedreqs/equ_pfd.htm

When I had my commercial boat my live jackets had reflective tape on them and a flashlight That is what I would look for


----------

